# Are human sheers ok for dogs



## Caniche (Oct 1, 2011)

Hello,

I bought a set of dog sheers online. They are really good but way too big for my hand. I don't know where I could buy sheers here so I was wondering if human sheers work as good and last as long on dog hairs. I know a beauty salon that sell equipment and I probably could get straight sheers there. Not sure if I can get curve in human sheers though.

I have a miniature poodle and a yorkie with cottony hair.

I live in Laval near Montreal in Quebec, Canada. If anybody knows a place where I could buy pet sheers please let me know. I would much prefer to get pet sheers.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Yup, I and several long-time show people I know get our sheers at a local beauty salon (for people). How long they last will depend on how much you use them, care, and your dogs' coat type, but they seem to do well. I just trim ears and toes so mine last a long time.

My recommendation would be to get blunt-nosed sheers. Dogs tend to move unexpectedly from time to time and some of those points are wicked.


----------



## Caniche (Oct 1, 2011)

Thank you. I went and bought a pair of straight sheers. The shank is much smaller and fits better in my hand. Now if I could find a curved sheer I'd be real happy.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Dog grooming shears come in all sizes, from 3 inch shears to 10 inch shears. Dog grooming shears are used in a diferent motion than human shears, and made to accomodate that motion and hold up. Human shears are made to make small cuts, one at a time. Grooming shears are made to be used in a "scissoring" motion, opened and closed rapidly to get an even finish as you scissor the dog. However, if you are not a trained groomer, you wont be scissoring so it probably wont matter. For curved shears, just look for 5-6 inch long shears.


----------



## Loki Love (May 23, 2010)

Caniche said:


> I live in Laval near Montreal in Quebec, Canada. If anybody knows a place where I could buy pet sheers please let me know. I would much prefer to get pet sheers.


Did you try Pitou Minou? There is one in Ste-Rose (not sure if that's close enough to you?)


----------



## Caniche (Oct 1, 2011)

No I am not a groomer. I just enjoy working on my poodle but I was afraid of hurting him with the scissors I have. I could not get a safe solid grip on them and although he is very good, sometimes he moves a lot. 

I look at the one I just bought and the one I had and there is only about 1/4 inch difference in the position of the screw. Now I am wondering if the set I bought was just... too cheap? 

I got a heritage set http://www.groomersmall.com/heritage.htm. It was a special where I got 2 curve, one with a round tip. A pair of straight, a pair to clean the ears and a thinning shear. It just says canine 8.5 usa on them. They cut well and I felt it was a good starter set. The set was around $150 I think. 

Maybe I should try to order a single pair of curve of better quality. I don't expect to scisssors as good as Jay Scruggs or Jodi Murphy but I want to be able to hold them without risking poking my dog in the eye lol.

I will try Pitou minou but I doubt they will have quality shears. It looks like a food and toy store. I checked with many stores and asked a few groomers where they get theirs but it's a guy that comes for them. They only have a catalog that I could order from and no refund so it's not much better then ordering on the internet.


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

you can order from rens pet depot. it is canadian (here in Ontario. GREAT store. youd love it if you could get there lol) so you wont have to worry about expensive shipping and border fees from places like pet edge in the states


----------



## Caniche (Oct 1, 2011)

Oh I do love Ren's pet depot. One day I swear I'm going to drive down there just to see what it looks like. I've ordered tons of stuff from them. We need something like THAT in Quebec lol.


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

Caniche said:


> Oh I do love Ren's pet depot. One day I swear I'm going to drive down there just to see what it looks like. I've ordered tons of stuff from them. We need something like THAT in Quebec lol.


 when i go i spend like 2 hours in there. lol its a great place and massive. its like a hour from me, so I dont go often, since you have to drive right through Toronto to get there, and driving through toronto is a nightmare and I hate doing it. But its the only place close to buy supplies on site.


----------



## Caniche (Oct 1, 2011)

I used to live in Barrie Ontario. Lived there for about 8 years but I was not in dog grooming at the time. Wish I still lived there.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

It sounds loke maybe the finger holes are too large for your fingers.? If that is the case theyre are inserts for that. Also, be sure you are holding them correctly...you do NOT hold grooming shears like u do household shears..pointer finger and RING finger...with pinky on the finger rest. Find a grooming video that shows the correct hold..that will make them much steadier. The shear should rest across your middle finger.


----------



## Caniche (Oct 1, 2011)

Yes I thought I didn't know how to hold the shears properly so I ordered Jodi Murphy's scissoring theory and technique. I think I do it like she says but it's still wobly. I asked a hairdresser if I was doing it ok and she said yes. I did try inserts in one then both holes. It's kinda like I need my ring finger to be all the way in to get a good hold of the shears. Maybe scissoring is just not my thing lol.

Thanks for the suggestion though.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Caniche said:


> Yes I thought I didn't know how to hold the shears properly so I ordered Jodi Murphy's scissoring theory and technique. I think I do it like she says but it's still wobly. I asked a hairdresser if I was doing it ok and she said yes. I did try inserts in one then both holes. It's kinda like I need my ring finger to be all the way in to get a good hold of the shears. Maybe scissoring is just not my thing lol.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion though.


Scissoring and feeling comfortable with shears is NOT something that happens overnite. If it did, learning to groom would be a breeze. lol It takes months, if not years to feel comfortable with shears, and be able to scissor even somewhat efficiently...must less smoothly. Groomers with 20+ years of experience can still struggle with smooth scissoring..takes lots of practice and technique. Your thumb should barely be in the thumbhole, and only your thumb should be moving when you scissor..the thumb opens and closes the shears..the rest of your hand should be completely still...It feels very awkward at first, and takes along time and alot of practice to be able to do that. Best of luck.


----------



## Sarayu14 (Apr 26, 2010)

I have been so lucky this weekend, one of the seminars that I went to was a scissoring seminar hosted by Jay Scruggs. I am fortunate to have had the chance to go to this grooming expo, I learned so much and had a great time.


----------



## libbyanddarci (Jan 2, 2009)

I have been a hair stylist for 15 yrs and cutting my dogs for 2. I ALWAYS use my human cutting tools to cut the dogs. (Yes the dogs are clean and instruments cleaned before i use them again..LOL) If you buy clippers spend the money on a good pair. Osters in my opinion are the best! THe classic 76 is great and will last you a life time if you care for them. Plus you can buy different blades depending on what you need. If you buy a pair with the plastic guards they are going to miss alot of hair and cause unnecessary work for you. ANy beauty supply store open to the public should have them.
For the shears, you can add multiple finger guards to your ring finger if it is slipping. As someone else stated...only your thumb should move, your finger tips should be in the holes, not the entire finger. And it does take time for it to feel comfortable.

In school we would practice by resting the stationary blade (ring finger blade) on our other hand to prevent from moving it while trying just to move our thumbs...hard at first but then becomes second nature.

Good Luck


----------



## Caniche (Oct 1, 2011)

libbyanddarci said:


> For the shears, you can add multiple finger guards to your ring finger if it is slipping.
> 
> In school we would practice by resting the stationary blade (ring finger blade) on our other hand to prevent from moving it while trying just to move our thumbs...hard at first but then becomes second nature.
> 
> Good Luck


Thank you. I bought a pair of 7" straight from our local hair salon supplier and those feel right in my hand. My heritage are 7.5" so I don't know if this small difference in size matters or if it's something else. 

I will practice with the index finger on my other hand too. Thanks for the tip.

For the Oster I had the A5 and didn't like it. I gave it to my son and got the Andis AGC 2 speed and love it. I also have the whall metal comb set and love that also. Along with my chromini I think I have the basic right tools.

When I got my miniature poodle I was cutting hair here and there so he looked ok and manageable to brush. One day I decided to bring him to a master groomer (Brigitte Dupuis AKA Babyblues -- Master Groomer maybe you know her)

I was in awe. He looked like dynasty (best way I can to describe the beauty she did on him). He was perrrrrfect all around. Even weeks after I’d give him a brushing and he would look just as good as freshly done. She did a small V on his chest that was curly hair and the rest of him straight as can be hair. It was awesome and I’m still wondering how she did that.

Sadly she became very ill right after my appointment and died. I went back to get him done to the same place but it was no where near what she did. Once I picked him up and his topknot was a little tiny ball on his head and inch above his eyes. It made him very ugly. That’s when I decided I wanted to learn to groom my own poodle.

Since then I’m doing all I can to learn and find the process very interesting. I’ll never be Brigitte’s caliber but he no longer has a little ball on his head lol.

I don’t know why I’m telling you this except that Brigitte is often on my mind and I needed to talk about her I guess.


----------



## libbyanddarci (Jan 2, 2009)

The length of the shear Absolutely will effect comfort with them. You may even want to try a 6" or 6.5"? 7" is still long for someone who is just starting out. I know humans are different then dogs but I started with a 5"(which will be too small for a dog) and worked my way up to a 7" over the years. 
I'm glad you found clippers you like. Really it's all personal preference when it comes to tools.
Good luck

Also, maybe try a bent handle. They fit more naturally with the hand position you are in while you are cutting


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

libbyanddarci said:


> The length of the shear Absolutely will effect comfort with them. You may even want to try a 6" or 6.5"? 7" is still long for someone who is just starting out. I know humans are different then dogs but I started with a 5"(which will be too small for a dog) and worked my way up to a 7" over the years.
> I'm glad you found clippers you like. Really it's all personal preference when it comes to tools.
> Good luck
> 
> Also, maybe try a bent handle. They fit more naturally with the hand position you are in while you are cutting


A 7" is about the smallest you want or can really find for grooming shears. There are small 3" detail shears, but they are no good for scissoring. Dogs coats are not cut like human hair, especially poodles. On a dog, you comb the hair up, then scissor, like you would do an afro on African hair. Some drop coats like shih tzus you can get away with using human techniques, but that would be a disaster on poodle coats.


----------

